# toyota



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

shouldn't toyota be taken off of the import fourm? they are american made as of a few years back. they deserve their own fourm now.:yow!:


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

Toyota is on the Import forum because the import forum is also the light duty truck forum. Now Toyota does not make anything bigger than a Tundra which is the equivelant of an F-250 or a K2500 or a 2500, which is usually the smallest truck that people plow with. There are exceptions, but the VAST majority of people on this site do not use Toyotas and therefore it goes in to the forum with all the other 'light duty' trucks in the Import(Light Duty) trucks Forums. As all the imported trucks are very similar, a lot of the questions might be generic, so I would also just put it all in the same forum. Maybe if Toyota starts making bigger trucks, people will start to plow more with them, and then, Toyota might merrit it's own forum.

-Thann


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

Until Toyota Motor Corp moves it's headquarters to the US they are an import. They export all the money they are making to their mother land


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

Joe D said:


> They export all the money they are making to their mother land


You make them sound like Ruskies

-Thann


----------

